# ting noise compact crank r700?



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi guys I have a trek carbon ssl with durace 20 speed, I recently replaced the durace crank with a compct r700. It has a 12- 27 ultega 10 speed cassette and a durace 7801 chain with about 9000 km on whole bike including chain, the cassette has been changed at 4500 kms

Under load eg hill climbing seated or our of the saddle there is a loud ting sound that occurs frequently, noticeable enought that other riders ask what is that noise, It seams to come from the bottom bracket area. the crank is corectly tightened and the bearing shells did come slightly lose and have been retightened. This did not change the noise.


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

check the chaingring bolts if you haven't already....also make sure your pedals are tight on the cranks..if that doesn't work, I would recommend squirting some teflon lube (tri-flow etc.) in the bb axle/crank interface on the drive side, and apply a slight film of lube on the axle/crank arm interface on the non-drive side. If that doesn't work..make sure your front der. isn't a little too low, rubbing slightly on the chainrings under heavy load/crank flex.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Check your chain with a go/no-go gauge.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

warek said:


> Under load eg hill climbing seated or our of the saddle there is a loud ting sound that occurs frequently


Well, I for one have a the same noise from the R700. I'm on a 5200 with full DA 7800 except for the crank. 12/27 cassette. I've lubed and tightened everything. I believe the creaking is coming from the interface between where the left crank arm bolts onto the spindle of the crank. I can reproduce the noice on a trainer pretty easily. I think for some reason the interface is not as good as the FC-7800, which doesn't creak. Anyone with a thought about this or a similar experience please jump in.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I think that noise is very likely your chain. Especially for the first poster as he says it is very frequently. If you get your noise only once every revolution no matter what gear you are in, then you may be right abpout the crank.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Another possibility for the 'ting' noise is if you are in the small ring and small cog(s) the chain may be crossed enough to be hitting the shifter pins on the inside of the big ring.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry, duplicate post.:blush2:


----------



## Dr_Doom (Oct 25, 2006)

*R700*

I have the same cranks and noticed the same thing. Sometimes it is more frequent than others and it is very random, so I really have no idea what it is. I'll have to see if this issue comes up with my 10spd Ultegra to see if it's BB related.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I have the R700 and do quite a bit of climbing and have no such noise. However, my left side crank arm came loose once and I had to retighten. I would check the chain with a guage and if need be take it to your LBS to a wrench and see if they can solve it.


----------

